# Dry food



## Biggie (Nov 28, 2012)

Just got some jubilee puppy food ready for my pup..its really good and hypoalergenic too...4.75 for 2.5k..not sure if anyone has heard of this..have you tried it if you have..what do you think


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

I've never heard of it, and couldnt find it when i googled it! Do you have a link to where you bought it?


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I have not ever heard of it. Here is a site that list dog food and their ratings.

Dog Food Recalls | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Is it this?
Buy PUPPY CHICKEN & RICE 15kg Online - Jubilee Animal Feeds
If so, i wouldn't say it was a great product, lots of grain and filler (rice, maize and beet pulp) in there. Not awful, there are far worse out there, but definitely not the best.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

We feed acana it's $70 for the huge bag and it lasts 6 months we store it in Tupperware containers for freshness my dogs also get Nupro scoop at each meal. If you calculate it out its $5 a dog per month and its way better quality then most of the crap out there! They sell it in smaller bags too but I buy the big one to save a few bucks and then I don't have to run out all the time to get it. Lol


----------



## Biggie (Nov 28, 2012)

yes wicked thats the one..its got vits in too..its hypoalergenic..i know its not the best one lol but its not bad either and for my cash flow its good for me


----------

